# What am I doing wrong???



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I went to Stick Creek this morning and got on the water at 8 am and fished a beetle spin and several Rapala minnow styles for 4 hours without a fish (one little gar got foul hooked). Ran across one other boat and they were using large spinner baits and said they had a few.

Stick Creek looked like this . . .



















I fished all around the Cypress trees, swift water and calm and in the eddy currents around stumps. I do pretty good on the mouth of the Yellow River on bass and redfish, but, I just don't seem to do any good up river. What could I be doing wrong?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

One word:

CRICKETS!

Everyone using live bait is doing good. Should be able to destroy some bream with crickets in the environment you describe.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I guess I'll dig out my old cricket cage and stop by Bitco tomorrow and pickup 50 crickets and try the old bobber routine.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Fish or no fish it sure looks like a great place to spend the morning. Good luck with the crickets.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Whats the water temp? 8 AM may be too late, try startingjust before dawn. Even with crickets.


----------



## obigwilliso (Feb 26, 2008)

3/8oz spinnerbaits in the fast moving water. Dont bother trying to fish it slow. Float down just using the trolling motor to keep yourself out of the bushes and beat the banks. White or chartruse seem to work best. Experiment with blade type and colors. Sometimes they want gold/gold, others they want gold/silver or silver/silver.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a good looking creek. You seems to have the same luck that I usually have when it comes to pan fish. Maybe your not holding your mouth just right. Thats what my grandfather used to tell me my problem was.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Where is Stick Creek?


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Fast water and rapala floating minnows are the ticket here but we fish the first three hours of light and last three. If all else fails bounce a live minnow on a split shot rig. There isn't a fish around that can resist.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I never made it back to Stick Creek, I have been fishing around Escribano Point and Fundy Bayou with moderate success (redfish, bluefish, white trout, etc.). I intend to give Stick Creek another shot soon though, but, I may hit Boiling Creek (on Eglin) first though.










Boiling Creek










Stick Creek is a loop of Yellow River the boat ramp is located at the end of Fisher Old Mill Road in Santa Rosa County. Go South on Miller Bluff Road from the Harold Store on Hwy 90, the road bends East and the name changes to Fisher Old Mill Road (graded red clay road) you will eventually come to a fork in the road, both sides of the fork go to two different boat ramps. Check it out on Google earth!









Stick Creek Boat Ramp


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Man that looks really fishy! Try them crickets.......theres fish there!


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd have to throw a rattletrap and a worm in the first place you talked about. There's got to be bass in there.


----------



## obigwilliso (Feb 26, 2008)

Im familiar with that area and the lower the water is generally the better the fishing. As the water rises, it usually slows down. Last time I was up there I caught some on a jig.


----------



## fwbfishhead (Feb 4, 2009)

where is the best place to put in to go to boiling creek would it be there at hwy 87


----------



## obigwilliso (Feb 26, 2008)

The closest place I know of is on the side of hwy 87 at the foot of the bridge.


----------



## Zray Al (Jul 7, 2008)

Small mepps silver spinners 1/8th oz size (1) on the blade. I put a chatreuse piece of Berkley Trout Powerworm on one of the treble hooks. Increases the strikes significantly.

Tiny trap in chrome (mini rattletrap)

Small plastic worms on a worm hook, no weight. Small plastic bait fish on a worm hook, no weight.

Use 6lb test and set your reel drag fairly loose. Cast as close to cover as you can get without hanging up.

If you fly fish cast a Byrd's Black Gilbuster size 10 or an olive size 16 or 14 beadhead scud close to cover.

I fish 5 days a week here in Texas and catch alot of fish with the aforementioned gear/methods. It's tough here right now because it's so hot.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

This time of year you can go into boiling creek and throw a chartreuse spinner bait and catch more jackfish then you could ever imagine.....its pretty cool to watch them jump ona spinner bait in that clear water


----------



## obigwilliso (Feb 26, 2008)

And if you catch myself and mackdaddy06 in there, you just might see him "jump" or fall out of the boat. Ha ha


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

man boiling creek looks pretty! let us know how it goes


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

ive been up boiling creek before in a tournament and caught a jackfish and a 2lber. But during the summer fish way up the river in the swift water and throw in the pockets where the cvurrent is not going into like a laydown log on the backside the current is not as bad thats where the fish is going to be usauly the reason there up high is because the water is way cooler. also if bassfishing stay out of the lakes


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

man all these pics make me wana go floating down the river in a tube n a case of bud light


----------

